# Wierd White Goat E looking thingy majiger



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey i looked at my rbp a few seconds ago and notice a white thready / facial hair look dot thing on his chin... and i know fish can't grow facial hair lol anyone know what this could be??? no change in behavior or anything...


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Damn i wish i could take a pic but i got nothing to use... Maybe i can borrow a friends and have a pic up later tonight


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

prolly ran into the glass, and got a cut, nothin bad


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

It could be an external parasite. There are worms that take hold on the body of fish and just hang there. Check out some pics of common parasites and you could probably find what you are looking for.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

okeedokie


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

add salt


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

How much salt is good for a 47 Gal???


----------

